# I may hit the news. My pax and I were just chased by a crazy criminal. Nearly a shootout



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

He was either drunk or he was on some sort of drugs. He rear ended us too but bumper is still fine.

Stay atuned I'm doing police report with Minneapolis police. He got out of car and looked sketchy and we took his license plates number and drove off and he started chasing us. He was angry when he was getting out of the car.

I notified Uber safety.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Update my Sheriff deputy buddy said he can send help for us. I reached out to him in Messenger. Minneapolis police is taking too long so hopefully my buddy will call some deputies for us.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks like you had your bumper hitch on. Good job!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lol @ Uber emergency 30 minutes ago.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Lol @ Uber emergency 30 minutes ago.


Update the police arrived and said it's a new car jacking tactic now where the criminals rear end a person and when person gets out of car to try and exchange insurance they get car jacked.

The police said they're pursuing the Tahoe SUV after they located it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You're alive, so count your blessings!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Is that an '08 Camry you're driving?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Is that an '08 Camry you're driving?


2010. It was powerful and escaped his chasing me. Cops didn't respond for an hour. I did a good maneuver to escape him. Pax gave me $20 for the tough driving. He was trying to ram us again and I was prepared with deadly force if we got cornered and couldn't escape him. Our state requires retreat before we can consider deadly force unless the threat is imminent. I can't shoot backwards into his windshield because that'll endanger other drivers and pedestrians on sidewalk so I just escaped him using S gear to get more power. He had old Tahoe. ****er chased us for 10 blocks.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> He was either drunk or he was on some sort of drugs. He rear ended us too but bumper is still fine.
> 
> Stay atuned I'm doing police report with Minneapolis police. He got out of car and looked sketchy and we took his license plates number and drove off and he started chasing us. He was angry when he was getting out of the car.
> 
> ...


I think your story made the local news here in FL!

Congrats, bro!

I only caught the tail end of it, but it said some guy in a Chevy Suburban was chasing down an Uber driver that was driving erratically after refusing to pay for his hooker.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Update my Sheriff deputy buddy said he can send help for us. I reached out to him in Messenger. Minneapolis police is taking too long so hopefully my deputy buddy will call some deputies for us.
> 
> View attachment 651273


Your city sucks ass...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> Your city sucks ass...


Sheriff deputy friend said the Sheriff's can't come to help us because it is Minneapolis police jurisdiction. The culprit returned to get gas at the previous gas station he chased us through and I thought about doing citizens arrest on him but he could be armed and my pax that said they're waiting for mpd with me said it's not worth arresting him at gunpoint as it can open lawsuits on me since I'm not a cop. Pax had her man with her and he was large and I knew we can hold him until police arrived. He left 2 minutes before police arrived. He nearly hit other people too. We took photo of his license plate while he waited for police in gas Station parking lot. He forgotten about the car we drove just 25 minutes earlier that he chased so we all watched him go into gas station and he was in there for 15 minutes and cops took way too long to come. Cops later said they spotted his vehicle but they don't wanna chase him because it's rush hour and a chase will endanger the public.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I think your story made the local news here in FL!
> 
> Congrats, bro!
> 
> I only caught the tail end of it, but it said some guy in a Chevy Suburban was chasing down an Uber driver that was driving erratically after refusing to pay for his hooker.


Thou art needs to obey the forum spillover rule sir. 🤫


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Thou art needs to obey the forum spillover rule sir. 🤫


I thought we were telling stories...in the "Stories" forum?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I thought we were telling stories...in the "Stories" forum?


No man this forum is for Uber driving related stories.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I thought we were telling stories...in the "Stories" forum?


@Ozzyoz not paying for his hookers isn't a story. It's a fact.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> @Ozzyoz not paying for his hookers isn't a story. It's a fact.


Don't forget spillover rule sir


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ozzy's life is a Lifetime movie


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Ozzy's life is a Lifetime movie


Minneapolis aka Murderopolis getting more dangerous and crazy doesn't help. Uber and Lyft drivers have been shot, car jacked and shot killed here so what do you expect? Expect future stories on the forum. I drive Friday to Sunday and hit it hard those days and I do my engineer job weekdays so there's a chance I may encounter that once in a lifetime self defense situation. A conceal carry holder already did in St Paul and he had to give CPR to the armed mugger he neutralized.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> it's not worth arresting him at gunpoint


So you're armed while driving Uber/Lyft? 

Are you wearing your two sizes too small bulletproof vest?

Asking for a friend 

@Direwolfismyspiritanimal 

@ashlee2004 

@UbaBrah


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> So you're armed while driving Uber/Lyft?
> 
> Are you wearing your two sizes too small bulletproof vest?
> 
> ...


He's lucky it's Ramadan and I was fasting. He was skinny and I could've tackled him inside the gas station since he chased us and endangered us. The cop said I made good choice not tackling him and holding him while they arrived because the cops have seen people get shot over small stuff. If I beat up that dude and tried detaining him in Citizen arrest, he could've ran to his SUV and took out a gun and then it would've become a gun fight. I had great control over myself when I saw him come into the gas station. Neanderthal in me nearly came out.

Murderopolis is dangerous now so of course I'll conceal carry in Uber. Lyft died in our market. Uber knows a lot of drivers conceal carry. I got full-time IT job to fall back to if I get deactivated. Uber temporarily deactivated me earlier but they reactivated me when I informed them the car is fine despite his purposely rear end and he chased us with very close tailgate. He endangered us and I could've used deadly force on him in the parking lot that I lost him on had I decided not to escape into alley. I saw he stopped in parking lot when I escaped into alley. Lucky he didn't proceed. My Glock was in ready fire state too with extra Mags. Remember that other Uber driver that self defended against that guy who chased him in car because the Uber driver was driving his girlfriend and girlfriend was trying to get away from that crazy boyfriend? The Uber driver double tapped his chest. I will most likely be double tapping the head to quickly neutralize the threat but I will still be doing CPR.

Just look at the foto the pax and I took of him as he got out of his car and was angry and had a stance of someone who is concealing a gun. Guy clearly had a gun today and Pax thanked me for saving their life by escaping him after he chased us. He rear ends us and he angrily gets out, pretty sure he would've drawn gun next.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> So you're armed while driving Uber/Lyft?
> 
> Are you wearing your two sizes too small bulletproof vest?
> 
> ...


I got conceal carry permit and also bulletproof vest that I usually conceal behind a light windbreaker or a sweater.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Update Minneapolis detectives will investigate the chase he did and possibly allow me to press charges. I also asked my Sheriff Deputy buddy to see if he can help me press charges.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> He was either drunk or he was on some sort of drugs. He rear ended us too but bumper is still fine.
> 
> Stay atuned I'm doing police report with Minneapolis police. He got out of car and looked sketchy and we took his license plates number and drove off and he started chasing us. He was angry when he was getting out of the car.
> 
> ...


So . . . You LEFT THE SCENE OF AN ACCIDENT !?!?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> So . . . You LEFT THE SCENE OF AN ACCIDENT !?!?


No. The guy who rear ended me was angry and hostile as he got out of his SUV and I worried for my safety and safety of the pax. Anyways it is best that tomorrow you get response from the normal non-tipsy me. I had a few drinks a few hours ago due to that stress from today. I called 911 so I didn't just leave scene of accident. I got his plates too. I was worried he would start shooting by his stance. Have you seen pics we took? the pax and I of the attacker and the aggressor? I am pressing charges on him. We got all the evidence.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Isn't that your cousin? After you foiled his devious plan back in the motherland it appears he is hellbent on getting even with you. I'm just concerned what will happen if you file charges against him now you're back on your own turf. You keep upping the ante like this and you're going to pay a steep price. Honestly, this is like a really shit James Bond movie.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

All this for a $5 payday?
Which one of you is the crazy one?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> All this for a $5 payday?
> Which one of you is the crazy one?


You forget he got 3 points and a Badge.

They can put those on his tombstone.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> Isn't that your cousin? After you foiled his devious plan back in the motherland it appears he is hellbent on getting even with you. I'm just concerned what will happen if you file charges against him now you're back on your own turf. You keep upping the ante like this and you're going to pay a steep price. Honestly, this is like a really shit James Bond movie.


What are you even talking about (pay a steep price) and upping the ante. I thought you were smart and understanding. The guy got out angry and hostile after he rear ended us and I got his plates and drove away and he chased us 10 blocks so how is that me upping the ante? You crazy


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> What are you even talking about (pay a steep price) and upping the ante. I thought you were smart and understanding. The guy got out angry and hostile after he rear ended us and I got his plates and drove away and he chased us 10 blocks so how is that me upping the ante? You crazy


Man we all told you to make peace with your cousin for calling your aunt a bad name. Now this dude is hot on your tail wherever you go. And I'm crazy?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

See if you had your bulletproof case you wanted to install you would have been just fine.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> Man we all told you to make peace with your cousin for calling your aunt a bad name. Now this dude is hot on your tail wherever you go. And I'm crazy?


It was a one time incident with the African American brother. He came from North Minneapolis too and North Minneapolis is dangerous place . He hit other people with his car too.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> See if you had your bulletproof case you wanted to install you would have been just fine.


But I didn't get a chance to make one yet, I started new job and I was busy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> It was a one time incident with the African American brother. He came from North Minneapolis too and North Minneapolis is dangerous place . He hit other people with his car too.


You LEFT THE SCENE OF AN ACCIDENT !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> It was a one time incident with the African American brother. He came from North Minneapolis too and North Minneapolis is dangerous place . He hit other people with his car too.


The " EVIL EYE" has come home to Roost!

" Rule of 3's" !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tis why" THE BEST REVENGE IS LIVING WELL".

IT ATTRACTS NO NEGATIVE ENERGY.

IT USES NO NEGATIVE ENERGY.

IT CREATES, NOT DESTROYS.

Those who attack, are self consuming.
Those who Create move forward


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You LEFT THE SCENE OF AN ACCIDENT !


To avoid getting shot by the hood dude


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> To avoid getting shot by the hood dude


Did he " Brandish" a gun ?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Update my Sheriff deputy buddy said he can send help for us. I reached out to him in Messenger.


Also Known As "Ozzy's Parole Officer." 🤣



Ozzyoz said:


> ....Pax had her man with her and he was large....


AKA: Hooker and her pimp.

Only you @Ozzyoz, only you...


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Update the police arrived and said it's a new car jacking tactic now where the criminals rear end a person and when person gets out of car to try and exchange insurance they get car jacked.
> 
> The police said they're pursuing the Tahoe SUV after they located it.


Glad you're OK, but here that is a very OLD carjacking tactic.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> He's lucky it's Ramadan and I was fasting. He was skinny and I could've tackled him inside the gas station since he chased us and endangered us. The cop said I made good choice not tackling him and holding him while they arrived because the cops have seen people get shot over small stuff. If I beat up that dude and tried detaining him in Citizen arrest, he could've ran to his SUV and took out a gun and then it would've become a gun fight. I had great control over myself when I saw him come into the gas station. Neanderthal in me nearly came out.
> 
> Murderopolis is dangerous now so of course I'll conceal carry in Uber. Lyft died in our market. Uber knows a lot of drivers conceal carry. I got full-time IT job to fall back to if I get deactivated. Uber temporarily deactivated me earlier but they reactivated me when I informed them the car is fine despite his purposely rear end and he chased us with very close tailgate. He endangered us and I could've used deadly force on him in the parking lot that I lost him on had I decided not to escape into alley. I saw he stopped in parking lot when I escaped into alley. Lucky he didn't proceed. My Glock was in ready fire state too with extra Mags. Remember that other Uber driver that self defended against that guy who chased him in car because the Uber driver was driving his girlfriend and girlfriend was trying to get away from that crazy boyfriend? The Uber driver double tapped his chest. I will most likely be double tapping the head to quickly neutralize the threat but I will still be doing CPR.
> 
> ...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

He doesnt look too threatening to me
Looks more like WTF you gonna take my picture and drive away even after I stopped?


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> 2010. It was powerful and escaped his chasing me. Cops didn't respond for an hour. I did a good maneuver to escape him. Pax gave me $20 for the tough driving. He was trying to ram us again and I was prepared with deadly force if we got cornered and couldn't escape him. Our state requires retreat before we can consider deadly force unless the threat is imminent. I can't shoot backwards into his windshield because that'll endanger other drivers and pedestrians on sidewalk so I just escaped him using S gear to get more power. He had old Tahoe. ****er chased us for 10 blocks.


Oh my! I'm so glad you guys are ok although, this is the kind of thing can can scar an individual mentally (no matter how tough you perceive yourself to be). Self care is the order of the week. Take good care hon. Awesome manuevering. God bless you for keeping yourself and pax safe.


----------



## ILikeToEatStuff (Apr 14, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> so I just escaped him using S gear to get more power.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAicantbreathe


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ILikeToEatStuff said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAicantbreathe


Don't be surprised honest. This industry has loads of bizarre stuff that happen. Weird shit happens in this gig. I had a few juicy dashcam captures stored on Mega but mega deleted them because I didn't login.

So far my top most bizarre incident is that older white guy I picked up from updown.. listen to audio below as I started driving now and can't type rest of story.
Here listen Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ILikeToEatStuff said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAicantbreathe


Here's the police report. Murderopolis police still haven't contacted me and insurance told me the hood bastard is uninsured. He also nearly rammed another driver.

Lucky for him that criminal decides to end the chase at the subway parking lot because I was getting close to getting cornered and once cornered and facing his deadly threat I'm essentially allowed to come out shooting.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Here's the police report. Murderopolis police still haven't contacted me and insurance told me the hood bastard is uninsured. He also nearly rammed another driver.
> 
> Lucky for him that criminal decides to end the chase at the subway parking lot because I was getting close to getting cornered and once cornered and facing his deadly threat I'm essentially allowed to come out shooting.
> 
> View attachment 652323


The citizens of Minni get what they asked for: defund.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Logistics12 said:


> Oh my! I'm so glad you guys are ok although, this is the kind of thing can can scar an individual mentally (no matter how tough you perceive yourself to be). Self care is the order of the week. Take good care hon. Awesome manuevering. God bless you for keeping yourself and pax safe.


Thanks. I'm originally from a dangerous country so am already scared. I've lived in a suicide bombing country. Usually in USA in accidents we. Exchange license plates in event of accident without any anger but this dude was angry and he knew he was uninsured. He could've easily shot me to avoid the no insurance accident mess. If these uninsured criminals can eliminate a person, they won't worry about the legal and criminal issues from uninsured accident.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Thanks. I'm originally from a dangerous country so am already scared. I've lived in a suicide bombing country. Usually in USA in accidents we. Exchange license plates in event of accident without any anger but this dude was angry and he knew he was uninsured. He could've easily shot me to avoid the no insurance accident mess. If these uninsured criminals can eliminate a person, they won't worry about the legal and criminal issues from uninsured accident.


Again, that's what you want.
The citizens of Mini want to defund, right?
So, ok .. you got it.
No police.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

58756 said:


> Update the police arrived and said it's a new car jacking tactic now where the criminals rear end a person and when person gets out of car to try and exchange insurance they get car jacked.
> 
> The police said they're pursuing the Tahoe SUV after they located it.



That’s been a tactic for years. I also don’t park in driveways because it could be another way to block a driver in for any number of reasons.

What should someone do if another is attempting to carjack you? Say they’ve been able to get you out of your car, or they’re even a passenger? Just letting them have the car is not an option in my book.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

58756 said:


> He was either drunk or he was on some sort of drugs. He rear ended us too but bumper is still fine.
> 
> Stay atuned I'm doing police report with Minneapolis police. He got out of car and looked sketchy and we took his license plates number and drove off and he started chasing us. He was angry when he was getting out of the car.
> 
> ...


How many accounts on here do you have, Ozzy? When do you find the time to drive, go to school, work on your powers, play the lottery, go to Tijuana, astro travel and create all these accounts?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

58756 said:


> 2010. It was powerful and escaped his chasing me. Cops didn't respond for an hour. I did a good maneuver to escape him. Pax gave me $20 for the tough driving. He was trying to ram us again and I was prepared with deadly force if we got cornered and couldn't escape him. Our state requires retreat before we can consider deadly force unless the threat is imminent. I can't shoot backwards into his windshield because that'll endanger other drivers and pedestrians on sidewalk so I just escaped him using S gear to get more power. He had old Tahoe. ****er chased us for 10 blocks.


Do NOT mention or show the gun. Your not supposed to be carrying while ridesharing.

It was your pax that had the gun? Ok my bad.


----------



## Shawnie (9 mo ago)

58756 said:


> Update the police arrived and said it's a new car jacking tactic now where the criminals rear end a person and when person gets out of car to try and exchange insurance they get car jacked.
> 
> The police said they're pursuing the Tahoe SUV after they located it.


It’s not a new tactic. They have been doing this for years. Just have to remember that a bump may end up in a car jacking.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Just letting them have the car is not an option in my book.


Getting shot is not an option I would select. There's no car that's worth more thsn your life.

And yes, if I get rear ended, I'm obligated by law to exchange insurance information with the other driver. Even if I think it might be a scam in progress.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

So, is "S mode" like nitrous? Sounds terrifying.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> if I get rear ended, I'm obligated by law to exchange insurance information with the other driver.


Your state may be different than Cali, but here, if you don't feel safe getting out of your car you don't have to. In fact, if you feel safer driving away, you can do that. Need to dial 911 as you're leaving the scene, but you can leave if you don't feel safe.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

58756 said:


> He was either drunk or he was on some sort of drugs. He rear ended us too but bumper is still fine.
> 
> Stay atuned I'm doing police report with Minneapolis police. He got out of car and looked sketchy and we took his license plates number and drove off and he started chasing us. He was angry when he was getting out of the car.
> 
> ...


Something similar happened to me one time in Chicago. I unknowingly picked up two gang bangers from a bar in Westchester who just started a physical altercation with another group. They thought they were just start a big fight and then get in the Uber and drive away into the sunset like those old western movies 😂

Within a minute there were two cars full of rival gang members chasing us one staying on my bumper and the and the other frantically trying to pull up next to us. The 290 was mostly empty so I raced up to this tractor trailer and then cut him off pretty intensely to get to the right of him and then jam on the brakes so both scumbag vehicles are now in front of me trying to slow down. I would slow down as much as I could until they were almost next to me again then I would catch the gearshift perfectly and blast past them get in front of the truck cut him off again and get behind them again lol. Kind of felt like a mission impossible movie he he he.

By some miracle I made it to the Dan Ryan East and as luck would have it they had just gotten blasted passed by me and now the truck was in between all of us. I went about as fast as you can go on that Dan Ryan ramp without losing control and we made it down to 71st St. where these two passengers had their gang ready and waiting. The west side gangs were quite outnumbered so they just kept driving past 71st. Never a dull moment as a rideshare driver. And yes I got a three dollar tip from the gang bangers.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

This is to original poster:
Your such a tough guy lol .....not. I guarantee you did nothing because that's exactly who u r. Big talker now. I hate people who would could shoulda. Don't say you would've tackled him bc you were so scared you prolly browned ur seat. Just say you were scared and that's it. Don't Be acting all tough after the fact saying there could been a shootout. It's just ridiculous. It's also dumb driving in bad areas over awful money. Your fault


----------



## Bpdogs (Jan 9, 2021)

Is that a white guy? Never heard of a white guy car jacker in this city. But what really doesn't makes sense is the sheriff's have jurisdiction over all their counties they are in. That's why they are Sheriff's. So no. That isn't true they can't intervene. Just watch Ramsey County Sheriff Fletcher on his Facebook. And oh yea see the Hennepin County Sheriff's at Twins" games?


----------

